# ˚?❀˚✿?.❀ The Fox Den  ❀.?✿˚❀?˚



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)

​


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)

* 


❀**˚**•**˚**❀. How to request**   .❀**˚**•**˚**❀
*_(Further clarification of the rules)_​


*Link or spoiler tag *the stock/source material you want used.  Don't submit small, low-resolution stock. 

*Specify details* such as size, borders, text, etc.  I'm happy to make creative decisions for you, but if you don't know what you want--say so!
*Please **wear what I made you*.   If you would like changes once I'm done with the request, feel free to ask. I want satisfied customers.

*Be patient.*   The ideal turnaround time is 48 hours but it could take a lot longer.   If your request is linked in the OP it won't be forgotten so there is no need to remind me.   If more than 48 hours passes, I'll send you a notice when your order is filled.
 


*Check below to see 
the status of your request *_
 _

*Spoiler*: _Completed_ 



_Bart
ReptarKamina
shit
Cronos
Yariko
Springlake
Riku
Deweze
kidloco
Sunuvmann
  Zaru
  Springlake
  Nimander
  forkshy
Jay-sama__
abstract__
Cronos
__Darth  Nihilus_
_krory_ 
_abstract_ _
__Cronos_
_Mider  T_ 
_Atlantic  Storm_ 
_Reptar Kamina_
_Peak_
_Dman
Krory
__/root
Laurens
__Cronos_
_izzyisozaki_
_Darth  Nihilus_
_Krory_
_Grimmjow
__Cronos_
_Reptar  Kamina_
_Krory_
_Raiden_
_pfft_
_Susano-o_
_/root_
_Yariko_
_Fujioka_
_Susano_
_Takezo 1  2_
_Techromance_
_Freija_
_abstract
Reptar Kamina
__Springlake
_


_
__*Recently Completed:*_
_
__
_
_ 
_
_
_



_

_


_
__
__
__
__




_ _*Pending:*__




_*      ˚•❀˚✿**˚❀•˚ *​


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)

*˚?❀˚✿**˚❀?˚ *

*Examples *
 




*❀*

 
For masterful gfx sets please visit 
 *


❀*

Thanks to  and  for providing 
inspiration for the Fox Den banner

*˚?❀˚✿**˚❀?˚ *​


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2010)

Ooooh I think I'll request a signature

Why not just get the prize from OTP for 150 x 200 - I sometimes think it's only @lk and me who do it


----------



## colours (Jun 14, 2010)

omg so fancy


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Ooooh I think I'll request a signature
> 
> Why not just get the prize from OTP for 150 x 200 - I sometimes think it's only @lk and me to do it



I may, not really sure...what it's all about?  Haha, I'll pm you.

Anyway let us know when you decide what you want.

Please be specific guys!  If you have stock you want used, link it.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)

No spamming the thread, but I can't wait to make requests for my pals.  Indulge me, bring me your best stock and I'll treat you real nice.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 14, 2010)

oh snap i'd like some avatars


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)

If you want me to just think of one for you, tell me your mood and the sort of thing you're looking for.  I will help you!

Anyway, keep posting your requests and please be specific about what you want.  If you don't know what you want, say so.

Also, here are some random ones I made that are up for grabs.  Kinda racy.


*Spoiler*: __ 













Ok I'm wiped out for now.  I'll keep track of all requests in the 2nd post.


----------



## shit (Jun 14, 2010)

can you do anything with that, kitsune?


----------



## Cronos (Jun 14, 2010)

Please think of one for me, i'm pretty bored and need some evil to spice up my day


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 14, 2010)

i want an avy pls, i have no stock, but smth cool/funny message w/e 

 dunno i'll let you choose<3


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks cronos for telling me that in a civil manner...

and I agree with panda. i like making naruto sets 


anyway, good luck in your shop kitsune


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> i want an avy pls, i have no stock, but smth cool/funny message w/e
> 
> dunno i'll let you choose<3



Absolutely!  *updates OP list



~riku~ said:


> anyway, good luck in your shop kitsune



Thanks Riku.


----------



## Springlake (Jun 14, 2010)

Make it dark, grim and awesome.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)

Springlake said:


> Make it dark, grim and awesome.



I shall I shall.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Ooooh I think I'll request a signature


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)

shit said:


> can you do anything with that, kitsune?



That is really adorable stock.  *saves  Let me know if you want anything different.


----------



## shit (Jun 14, 2010)

aw dawwwww
thx


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 14, 2010)

170 x 170 (I want to use this as my profile picture)

please and thanks !


----------



## Byakkö (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh wait this is a set shop?


my apologies for spamming, carry on kitteh




i leave a parting gift for your continued success

raise your glasses/cocks high, ladies


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)

Cronos said:


> Please think of one for me, i'm pretty bored and need some evil to spice up my day



Evil...spice up your dayyyy....





Yαriko said:


> i want an avy pls, i have no stock, but smth cool/funny message w/e
> 
> dunno i'll let you choose<3



I liked these weird glasses xD





Springlake said:


> Make it dark, grim and awesome.



I believe I made you an evil rabbit last time too.  





~riku~ said:


> 170 x 170 (I want to use this as my profile picture)
> 
> please and thanks !



Cinnamoroll 





Deweze said:


> Stormtrooper in a suit



Seems specific, but I've seen this around.





Byakkö said:


> Oh wait this is a set shop?



Yes indeed.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 14, 2010)

hnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg


ty, so cute ;w;


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2010)

I believe people tend to embody their current set.


----------



## kidloco (Jun 14, 2010)

i need sexy catgirl set...

you get the pics and do the job and i see if is good or not


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 15, 2010)

ME LOVE YOU LONG TIME


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2010)

I want you to show me a set that is so awesome I shit my pants in HOLYSHITTHATSFUCKINGAWESOMEness


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2010)

If someone can make me a set so awesome that I'll give up my 150x200 avatar for it, I'll promise that person my firstborn


----------



## Springlake (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm, it's on the right way, but I can't say I get totally worked up because of the bunny ears 

Go for something a little more mechanic


----------



## Nimander (Jun 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I eagerly await the fruits of your labor.


----------



## kidloco (Jun 15, 2010)

ok i want gif of that moments from drag me to hell (the most funny movie i had lol)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJpEha5A6gA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHOtGieNYpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 16, 2010)

kidloco said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ok i want gif of that moments from drag me to hell (the most funny movie i had lol)


----------



## kidloco (Jun 16, 2010)

really i want every part in  gif, i mean if you see

the first video had diferent part of the movie wiht mouth attack, so i want had a big stock to use every week

secon video 0:21 to 0:30

perfect nosebleed lol

PD: the second video is one complete part of nosebleed of the first video in somepart, so in first video not need to do that part  i may search for others video


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 16, 2010)

kidloco said:


> really i want every part in  gif, i mean if you see
> 
> the first video had diferent part of the movie wiht mouth attack, so i want had a big stock to use every week
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay was crying into my maracas T_T

Both files @30 FPS - Tried fitting in as much as I can with decent quality while still flying in at 1024KB

Ava


Sig


Please *DO NOT* credit me, I don't like ruining peoples sig space.


EDIT : Let me fix that sig start


----------



## kidloco (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks 

<3


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 16, 2010)

Sig fixed, thanks for shopping at the foxden ^-^


----------



## forkshy (Jun 16, 2010)

i want a set that shows what i will re-incarnate as.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like one for the ladies


----------



## forkshy (Jun 16, 2010)

for the gods.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 16, 2010)

Waiting list updated  :3



forkshy said:


> i want a set that shows what i will re-incarnate as.



Awesome, I'll do yours next/later actually cause that sounds like fun.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 16, 2010)

Just let me know if there is non gif stuff you girls dont feel like doing, but use me sparingly! for I have a candle like the green ranger


----------



## abstract (Jun 16, 2010)

can I have a cool one? :3


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 16, 2010)

colours said:


> i am so use to making people fill out a god damn application so i know what they want T_T



Shall I lay down the gauntlet and make more rules?  



abstract said:


> can I have a cool one? :3




*added  ^^


----------



## abstract (Jun 16, 2010)

150x150, I've been riding the coat tails of this 150x200 for a while now


----------



## colours (Jun 16, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Shall I lay down the gauntlet and make more rules?



good god no :<



Kitsune said:


> Alright, colours m'lady can you take this one on?



sure


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2010)

Yay! I'm next :33


----------



## abstract (Jun 16, 2010)

actually, hey manda think you could make this a .gif for me?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZP4Ugev82I[/YOUTUBE]


im gonna assume you know which part im talking about


----------



## colours (Jun 16, 2010)

no, i can't make gifs justin 

i'm sure tachi will


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 16, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want you to show me a set that is so awesome  I shit my pants in HOLYSHITTHATSFUCKINGAWESOMEness









Zaru said:


> If someone can make me a set so awesome that I'll give up my 150x200 avatar for it, I'll promise that person my firstborn



What a gentleman.



Springlake said:


> Hmm, it's on the right way, but I can't say I get totally worked up because of the bunny ears
> 
> Go for something a little more mechanic



Not really mechanical, but still a rabbit.





Nimander said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...










forkshy said:


> i want a set that shows what i will re-incarnate as.


----------



## forkshy (Jun 16, 2010)

excellent!!!


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 17, 2010)

The World Cup, courtesy of Danbooru.  x3



*Spoiler*: _Up for grabs_ 




Armenia: 


Brazil:


Czech Republic:


England:


France:


Germany:


Italy:
 

Japan:


Spain:


Ukraine:


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 17, 2010)

Justin I'll do yours when I get home, and yes I know the moment


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 17, 2010)

Senior sized set request for Manda. 


Borders - No borders 
Effects - Whatever works best
Text - Up to you


----------



## kidloco (Jun 17, 2010)

i had new idea, same gif, but in the begin put the harem not jutsu

for the lol


----------



## Stringer (Jun 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _±Stock±_ 








± Set. Transparent sig.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry, UF but you were an asshole to me.  How about you go fuck yourself, k thanx bai.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 18, 2010)

a sig with tits please


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

I got this one.  Real or anime?


----------



## Jay. (Jun 18, 2010)

real.

optional would be yours.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

Jay-sama said:


> a sig with tits please


----------



## Jay. (Jun 18, 2010)

good sig. but I want the tits more in focus.


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Senior sized set request for Manda.
> 
> 
> Borders - Your choice, but nothing rounded
> ...



gotchu later


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

Jay-sama said:


> good sig. but I want the tits more in focus.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 18, 2010)

Yay. Thankies


----------



## Cronos (Jun 18, 2010)

I want a bad ass nas avatar please


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2010)

Cronos said:


> I want a bad ass nas avatar please



i'll take this too :3


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 18, 2010)

abstract said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> actually, hey manda think you could make this a .gif for me?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 18, 2010)

Cant see myself sporting this so here is a giveaway


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2010)

Just a random avatar till I wait 

I know you watch Weeds 

Matter of fact, changing my request


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2010)

Request edited


----------



## colours (Jun 19, 2010)

i'll do yours soon pappers 

*cronie;* hope you like, i didn't know if you'd want borders but if you do just let me know what kind


----------



## Cronos (Jun 19, 2010)

colours said:


> i'll do yours soon pappers
> 
> *cronie;* hope you like, i didn't know if you'd want borders but if you do just let me know what kind



THANK YOUU, looking great ~


----------



## colours (Jun 19, 2010)

welcome cronie :33

*darth nihilus;* hope you like and i couldn't think of any text


----------



## Cronos (Jun 19, 2010)

sorry but I need to spread, i'll be a little late


----------



## colours (Jun 19, 2010)

don't worry 

i know where you live =3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2010)

colours said:


> welcome cronie :33
> 
> *darth nihilus;* hope you like and i couldn't think of any text



You know I always like what you make


----------



## colours (Jun 19, 2010)

yay        :33


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 20, 2010)

some one give me an avi of this


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2010)

Request for Colours (Plz):




*Spoiler*: _Signature Stock_ 





(Whichever is better for you)




Avatar Size: 150x150
Sig Size: Up to you!
Effects: Up to you!
Border: No preference, but would like a border, plz.
Text: (Optional - if it doesn't fit/work, it can be omitted
Corporal Damon Baird:
---- Expert Engineer
---- Locust Specialist
---- Professional Asshole


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

Banana avatar please, preferably a gif but doesn't have to be.


----------



## colours (Jun 20, 2010)

*krory;* hope you like, i gave you a sig without the writing and you can decide :]


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh, colours. I absolutely love it, and you.  Thank you so much. <3 I must spread more reps before I rep you again, but you have it coming!


----------



## stardust (Jun 20, 2010)

oh manders, I love how you're able to turn the most plain stock into something that's absolutely gawwwjusss


----------



## colours (Jun 20, 2010)

glad you like krory 

yeah, i've noticed the more plain the stock is, it's easier for me to add things of mine own
because if there's already so much going on in the stock it'll just look cheesy jordano


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

Kitsune, can you find me some Roy Mustang stock please?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 20, 2010)

kitsune please find me a trippy avi


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 21, 2010)

^ No prob.  *OP updated.


----------



## abstract (Jun 23, 2010)

Alright, i'm tired of this dastardly avy.


Also, I know I already asked you guys to make a gif but I dont want that one anymore  


can some one make me something minimalistic? I don't have a stock or anything.  just make it kinda dark.  and kinda awesome.


----------



## colours (Jun 23, 2010)

i'll take it justin

and cronie, i didn't know if you'd want me to do yours since i already did or something
but if you don't mind i'll do yours too =3


----------



## abstract (Jun 23, 2010)

colours said:


> i'll take it justin
> 
> and cronie, i didn't know if you'd want me to do yours since i already did or something
> but if you don't mind i'll do yours too =3




ballin.                             :d


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll catch up on mine soon, got a bit behind.  :3

This makes me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Cronos (Jun 23, 2010)

colours said:


> i'll take it justin
> 
> and cronie, i didn't know if you'd want me to do yours since i already did or something
> but if you don't mind i'll do yours too =3



anybody who wants to do mine is welcome

hell you can all do it i want as many avas from that character as possible


----------



## colours (Jun 26, 2010)

*abstract;* i know you said minimalistic or something but then i derailed off into something else ...




and about here i realized i don't think you'd want flower avatars lmao




didn't know if you'd want effects and all that jazz :I
*cronie*, your's will be done today as well <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 26, 2010)

Request for Manda. 

Set - Senior sized
Stock - 
Borders - None or solid
Effects - Manda's choice
Text - Shiro Kazami/Kamen Rider V3


----------



## colours (Jun 26, 2010)

WHAT ARE YOU DOING PAPPERS

i'm gonna do the regular shoppe requests after these


----------



## abstract (Jun 26, 2010)

colours said:


> *abstract;* i know you said minimalistic or something but then i derailed off into something else ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SWEET. 


I will totally use a few of those  


thanks :glamp


----------



## colours (Jun 26, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> I'm amused at how blenderites think they got a leg up in the thread just because it's like a member's only club compared to the open bar
> 
> like how darth is asking here instead of your shoppe



right ? 

now i'm doing sets in my shoppe and pappers will have to wait 

*cronie;* hope you like


----------



## abstract (Jun 26, 2010)

^oh sweet i can use these too


THANKS MANDA


----------



## Cronos (Jun 26, 2010)

holy shit YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colours (Jun 26, 2010)

lol those are cronie's 

glad you guys like


----------



## Peak (Jun 26, 2010)

Manda

Can you make me a epic 150x200 avy please. 

Anything you want I don't care


----------



## Dman (Jun 26, 2010)

i want a new avatar but i cant find a stock/ have no clue what i want :/


itd be awesome if someone could get me a cool avatar of anything 

WHEREVER COULD I GO FOR THIS ISSUE?


----------



## colours (Jun 26, 2010)

*peakkers;* hope you like, didn't know what quite you wanted :<


----------



## Dman (Jun 26, 2010)

colours said:


> *peakkers;* hope you like, didn't know what quite you wanted :<



shit liek this:ho


----------



## Peak (Jun 26, 2010)

colours said:


> *peakkers;* hope you like, didn't know what quite you wanted :<


I like the last one.

No girls though Manda, also next time shit that looks like my avatar now. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## colours (Jun 26, 2010)

*dmannie;* hope this are to your liking


----------



## Dman (Jun 26, 2010)

oh shit panders pek

hmm, 1st second or last i dont know


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2010)

Request for colours, because you are an artist. 






Avatar Size: 150x150
Sig Size: Up to you!
Effects: Up to you!
Border: No preference, but would like a border, plz.
Text: Castiel - Angel of the Lord

Note: If you find it appropriate, or easier, you can use the sig stock as an avatar instead. Whatever your muse speaks to you.


----------



## colours (Jun 27, 2010)

*krory;* hope you like





pappers am i doing your request here or at the shoppe ?


----------



## /root (Jun 27, 2010)

tia

and it's imageftw so i don't wanna hear any complaints pandur


----------



## /root (Jun 28, 2010)

an av from previous stock would still own

but bumping with new av request manders


----------



## colours (Jun 28, 2010)

i'm going to bed for work

you'll have it tomorrow jpudders


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 28, 2010)

for anyone willing

I'm not sure how far 'quality stock' goes

 will rep twice if you can do a 150x250 one as well


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 28, 2010)

Really sorry for not keeping up with housekeeping.  I've been incapacitated.  Anyone available to temporarily chip in?  I see a Retro lurking.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2010)

No Problem      .


----------



## stardust (Jun 28, 2010)

yeah kits, I'll go ahead and do stuff~

what would you like me to do, just look back and see are there any sets which need to be done?


----------



## colours (Jun 28, 2010)

i think the only one i got is /root

or the only one i'm taking at least


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 28, 2010)

Good yes!  I put Tachi in charge of house keeping (thank you BI) as you can see here: 

Retro, I'm really glad to have you helping. Please coordinate with the others when things get busy and do what you please.  

Thanks so much colours for holding down the fort.

I'll be back in full OCD force soon I promise.

We are the set mafia.  Come to us (or the colourful art shoppe of love) or we break your kneecaps.


----------



## colours (Jun 28, 2010)

just feel better kittykips  <3


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 28, 2010)

Nagi just please take care of yourself okay


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you guys :discohurr


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll be taking over Nagi's requests, it's a bit late in the day to start working now, so I'll start tomorrow.

Retro I'll let you pick what you want first, i'll do the rest


----------



## ?? (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm still missing my sammich


----------



## stardust (Jun 28, 2010)

rightoh, I'm in~

thanks guys : D

k, so I'll take up yev's request, in regards to the trippy avatar


----------



## colours (Jun 28, 2010)

*jpudders;* sorry it took so long Dx


----------



## /root (Jun 28, 2010)

i'd +reps, but *somebody* got me sealed


----------



## colours (Jun 28, 2010)

it's the thought that count =3


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 29, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> rightoh, I'm in~
> 
> thanks guys : D
> 
> k, so I'll take up yev's request, in regards to the trippy avatar


Gotcha 

Updated my post on the first page, please note I work till 5pm GMT+2 and get home at 6PM. I'll start working then.


----------



## Cronos (Jun 29, 2010)

i'd like some LL Cool J avatars

hardcore shit!


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2010)

do you want me to make your's cronie or do you want jordan/tachi to do em ?


----------



## Cronos (Jun 29, 2010)

if you could do mine that would be great, but if you're busy or don't feel like it i'm fine with them too


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2010)

oh no, i will do them i just don't want people to feel like i have to do theirs

so just asking :3

i'll take cronie's, bunbun ~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

Going to change my request


----------



## Laurens (Jun 29, 2010)

Can someone please make me a set of this picture:



Thanks a lot!


----------



## stardust (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll do it rorenzo


----------



## Laurens (Jun 29, 2010)

oh retro thank you very much


----------



## stardust (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm doing your set right now laurens, I just wanted to dump some random avys first~

they're probably not to the general blendaru's taste, but whatever, they're


----------



## stardust (Jun 29, 2010)

yours is done laurens :3


*Spoiler*: _~_


----------



## Laurens (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my retro it's fantastic !!!

THANK YOU VERY MUCH 



edit: WHY THE FUCK DO I HAVE TO SPREAD NOW


----------



## stardust (Jun 29, 2010)

satisfied customers

glorious


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 29, 2010)

colours said:


>



Ok, I'm feelin like working.  Also, nabbing these.    Let me know if you want them back Justin.  Thanks Mamasita, they are awesome.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Banana avatar please, preferably a gif but doesn't have to be.





*Spoiler*: _Banana Republic line, Mider Peels_


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2010)

Request for colours, because you are an artist. 




*Spoiler*: _Avatar Stock_ 










Avatar Size: 150x150
Sig Size: Up to you!
Effects: Up to you!
Border: No preference, but would like a border, plz.
Text: JOSH GATES
TRUTH is my DESTINATION

Three avatar stocks there, just use whichever you like or is easiest to work with.

ONE OF THESE DAYS I'LL STOP BUGGING YOU COLOURS, I'M SORRY.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks a mil Nagi!


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 29, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Kitsune, can you find me some Roy Mustang stock please?




I put a bunch of Roy Mustang stock into a folder and will send you a download link so it's for your eyes only.  Here are a few for a peek.








Don't forget guys, I love stock hunting so you can make this kind of request anytime.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 30, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> some one give me an avi of this




A bit hard to read, let me know if you want it different.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok, I updated the OP.  Please check if you have outstanding requests and/or let me know if I've missed anything at all.


----------



## colours (Jun 30, 2010)

Krory said:


> Request for colours, because you are an artist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gotchu

and i am taking darth nihilus' too
i think he intended for me to have his so i'll do mine soon(ish)


----------



## colours (Jun 30, 2010)

oh and cronos too :]


----------



## stardust (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll take izzyisozaki's request~

and yev, do you still want the trippy avatar, or would you prefer to use the avatar kits made you?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 30, 2010)

Cronos said:


> i'd like some LL Cool J avatars
> 
> hardcore shit!





colours said:


> oh and cronos too :]



Sorry I should have posted, I just did some of these. ><  Woman, you are a machine.  A sexy machine.











I Love Cool James

(any Cronos doesn't take are up for grabs)



RetroElectro said:


> I'll take izzyisozaki's request~
> 
> and yev, do you still want the trippy avatar, or would you prefer to use the avatar kits made you?



That one I did was just a quick crop he asked for a while back.  I'm sure he wants the trippy one too.  :3  Thanks.


----------



## Cronos (Jun 30, 2010)

hell yeah those are awesome, thanks !


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 30, 2010)

Glad you like it!  It was my pleasure, truly.    



Gary said:


> i'm the new intern here treat me well please



Yep, we've got some new changes coming to the OPs tomorrow.  I've enlisted Gary as our intern to help out!  ^^  He's got high hopes, let's all join hands in a gay parade.  Caelus is going to be our transparency specialist since I can't be asked to do what he does with dem details, and he's good.  Tachi is taking a breaky-poo of sorts but still on board.  All will be clarified in the new day.


----------



## colours (Jun 30, 2010)

oh sweet, i don't care kittykips ~

less i gotta do
glad you like them cronie


----------



## Cronos (Jun 30, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Sorry I should have posted, I just did some of these. ><  Woman, you are a machine.  A sexy machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *(any Cronos doesn't take are up for grabs)*



that's funny


----------



## stardust (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll get izzyisozaki's request done in the next half an hour~


----------



## stardust (Jul 2, 2010)

izzy's request is done


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 2, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> izzy's request is done
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Shit I want to use that big avy so bad 

Thanks very much  need to spread


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 2, 2010)

can I has a nice avy nagi?


----------



## colours (Jul 2, 2010)

sorry, will do mine soon(ish)

probably tonight/tomorrow


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 2, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> still waitin on dat trippy avi



Retro took that over when I was sick, but since I'm back I'll make it today!  I'll make a few options for you.  Hope it's ok Retro.  :3



Yαriko said:


> can I has a nice avy nagi?



Yes!  I'll make you a few and you can pick. 



Krory said:


> Bumping.



Bumpity bump bump ung ung ung


lol You can't use this to cut in line for colours attention if you normally use her shop.   

Edit: Yes we are an speshul club but still, I guess it's up to her.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 2, 2010)

Yo                          .

Give me a hawt set, make it blow my mind. Ava of Billie Joe Armstrong. Senior size.

Hmm... staff member... Kitsune please?


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 2, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Yo                          .
> 
> Give me a hawt set, make it blow my mind. Ava of Billie Joe Armstrong. Senior size.
> 
> Hmm... staff member... Kitsune please?



I know you requested Kits, but I just wanted you to have options.


*Spoiler*: _Green Day roolz_ 








Are you okay with rounded edges?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone who wants to can ask me to make them something.  If you guys only want to make stuff for friends that's completely fine.  I'm not going to be overly elitist, I actually just want activity and fun stuff to make.  Same stance I took with the mafia games and it worked out well.  If it makes me unpoopular to take that stance then kiss my ass.



Fujioka said:


> Yo                          .
> 
> Give me a hawt set, make it blow my mind. Ava of Billie Joe Armstrong. Senior size.
> 
> Hmm... staff member... Kitsune please?



No problem.


----------



## stardust (Jul 2, 2010)

I have those examples, kits~


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome, thanks Retro.  I'll update the info and do my requests later tonight.  Naptime for me nao.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 3, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Yes!  I'll make you a few and you can pick.
> 
> .



AWESOME


----------



## colours (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









rep, credit is optional 

krory i messaged you about yours :I


----------



## colours (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _krory_ 









rep, credit is optional
hope you like =3


----------



## Krory (Jul 3, 2010)

I love you, colours.  L-O-V-E. It looks great, thank you!

I am also inquiring about the stock for your set.


----------



## colours (Jul 3, 2010)

it's from the movie "sympathy for lady vengeance" 

it's a great film


----------



## Krory (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you, I shall look into it.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 3, 2010)

I need to make myself a new set.  I've been lurking the giveaway dump too much, time to dress myself.  I'll fill my requests in a bit here.  

Also, keep requesting gaiz we've got an awesomeness team of talented eager beavers waiting to help you!  New addition Caelus makes the best transparencies on the forum and little intern Gary is getting better all the time.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 3, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I know you requested Kits, but I just wanted you to have options.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Green Day roolz_
> ...



Lolz, no                     .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2010)

Lemme see what you can do with Coldplay 

They're slated to have a new album out within a few months, I figure I'll get a set in advance of that.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok!  Coldplay it is.

I know I keep saying this but I really really will catch up later today.


----------



## Krory (Jul 3, 2010)

I fear after I reread Berserk I'll need a Berserk set. Someone stop me.


----------



## Peak (Jul 4, 2010)

Kitsune said I could post random avatars I make.



Take if you would like.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 4, 2010)

Peakie made these too (posted in agony):



Peak said:


> I'm just gonna post avatars I randomly make.
> 
> Feel free to take.


That Miku one is mine, no one take it.  The frog puppet one too. Kaeru-san desu yo!

If you decide to use one of these you'll probably feel inclined to rep him, but since he's sealed feel free to use my scales for your payment needs.  I'm generous like that.


----------



## Elias (Jul 4, 2010)

/saved for later use


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 4, 2010)

Peak said:


> Kitsune said I could post random avatars I make.
> 
> 
> 
> Take if you would like.


This Eiko is fucking fabulous, brb winning agony


----------



## Dave (Jul 4, 2010)

Can I join your staff?  I can do gifs and sets. Slots better than Gary.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 4, 2010)

Dave said:


> Can I join your staff?  I can do gifs and sets. Slots better than Gary.



Yeah that would be awesome.  We have way more workers than requests right now though.  Take a look at the info I need in the  and PM me.  Also think about what you can provide that they cannot.  I want you speshul.

Edit: If you could offer to do original sketches for people's sets that would be unprecedented and fuckawesome.  It's up to you though.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 4, 2010)

That one's pretty funny.  Made me think of Gary and OniTasku for some reason.


----------



## stardust (Jul 5, 2010)

dumping some avatars


----------



## stardust (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Gary (Jul 5, 2010)

god damn it retro, now you make me want to stock hunt again


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 5, 2010)

Retro, may I have this?


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jul 5, 2010)

GUESS WHO'S GOT A REQUEST FOR RETRO aw yeah

[] 
a 150x150 avy with no border, if you please

i'd like the focus on the girl; hope it's not too small or anything


----------



## Gary (Jul 5, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Retro, may I have this?



>my face when I was going to see if I could steal that

babby.jpg


----------



## stardust (Jul 5, 2010)

Gary said:


> god damn it retro, now you make me want to stock hunt again



dohohoho~



Tachikoma said:


> Retro, may I have this?



of course you may!

the only requirement I have is that you rep me accordingly 



Cloud Nine said:


> GUESS WHO'S GOT A REQUEST FOR RETRO aw yeah
> 
> []
> a 150x150 avy with no border, if you please
> ...



I FEEL SO LOVED

fuck yeah, franziska

I'll get it done soonish!



Gary said:


> >my face when I was going to see if I could steal that
> 
> babby.jpg



I could make you a different avatar, with the exact same character perhaps?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 5, 2010)

Here Tachi, this is made for you with love. <3


----------



## Gary (Jul 5, 2010)

I was eying this one too. 
May I take?


----------



## stardust (Jul 5, 2010)

of course you can!

I wouldn't have posted them if I didn't want people taking them

just make sure to rep me~


----------



## Krory (Jul 7, 2010)

Bump because I need colours' loving artistic skills.

Avatar Size: 150x150
Signature Size: Whatev
Border: YUS PLZ



Avatar Text: "Allen Walker - MUSICIAN" and the 14th (if it's too much you can just do The Musician and the number 14th)
Signature Text: "Road Kamelot - ROAD" and "Tyki Mikk - JOYD" by the respective characters. The 9th by Road and the 3rd by Tyki.

I know it's asking a lot, sorry. But I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2010)

Trying this for first time. Would love to have colours work on my avy.

Image: 
Avatar: 150x150 please.

Really wonder what that would look like with cool brushes.

Thanks.


----------



## /root (Jul 8, 2010)

it's a side effect of all the hallucinogenic drugs i do when i go raving


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2010)

I just hope  wasn't flooded out by the rampant stupidity.


----------



## Gary (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Kitsune (Jul 8, 2010)

Ooh I like that Rukia one.


----------



## Cronos (Jul 8, 2010)

i'd like some ichimaru gin avatars, ones that make him look remarkably evil please


----------



## Laurens (Jul 8, 2010)

i love this one

why have i not big avy


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 8, 2010)

Cronos said:


> i'd like some ichimaru gin avatars, ones that make him look remarkably evil please



Gary, can you take this request?  Make him some nice choices.


----------



## Gary (Jul 8, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Gary, can you take this request?  Make him some nice choices.



Sure thing.
Edit: i'll start looking for stocks and all that shit when i'm done with my work.


----------



## colours (Jul 8, 2010)

don't worry krory and rairai, i see you guys


----------



## pfft (Jul 8, 2010)

Idk how it works but um there was this time when I took some avatar colours made of marilyn monroe.. 

if someone made me a set of marilyn or even just an avatar.. i would wear it/use it. 

however it might be a bit of work since i didnt look for any stock as of yet..


----------



## colours (Jul 8, 2010)

I GOT YOU AMBIE

I SAVED LIKE A BILLION MARILYN STOCKS YESTERDAY


----------



## pfft (Jul 8, 2010)

awesome thanks guys.


----------



## Gary (Jul 8, 2010)

eeeh.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Susano-o (Jul 8, 2010)

I suppose it would be the acme of foolishness to ask for a Kuze Hideo set (the white-haired dude from Ghost in the Shell 2nd Gig/2nd season). I come here with no stock, bowed head, sweaty palms and a funky smelling crotch, have mercy on this poor soul.

No matter if this set can't be surpassed, for then I shall continue wearing this awesome Uchihahaha set.


----------



## Gary (Jul 8, 2010)

If no one else has i'll take up Grimmjob's request.


----------



## Gary (Jul 8, 2010)

For grimmjob


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 8, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> aviaviaviaviavi



*avoids eye contact

Don't worry it's first on my to-do list.  I'm halfway done but I got lazy.  Oh curses.

aviaviavi oioioi



Tachikoma said:


> Well seeing as I am too lazy to write tuts, its doomed. but if in the unlikely situation that I have something that I can show you occurs, feel free to ask me Nagi



You can just send me psds if you don't want to write tuts, I've gotten decent at figuring it out myself.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 8, 2010)

I need a new transparency specialist.  Caelus is quite talented but he doesn't feel like a part of the section so he has opted out I guess I can't blame him.

I'll take over transparency work for now, but don't request anything overly  time-consuming.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2010)

I mostly keep my shapes/fx in psds


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2010)

I can try my hand at transparencies. 'bout the only thing I can do.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 8, 2010)

Send me some of your work so I can see it Krory, and thanks Tachi I'll update the op.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2010)

I can help too. I can. I really can. 

Give me something and I'll do it. 

Actually, I came here to ask for an avatar. Ryu, from street fighter.

Thank you.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2010)

Here is sum of my stuff

specially made shapes

*these avatars were custom made, please do not use*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2010)

I can help out if you need an extra hand at making gifs.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2010)

Stuff I made for Sophie

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2010)

gifs expressing my moods/standard gifs

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


>



Can I have these, please?


----------



## Cronos (Jul 8, 2010)

just take them you bastard


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2010)

Cronos said:


> tachi, where is sophie?


We spoke very briefly today, she seems good 

Transes

*Spoiler*: __ 













more to come still digging


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2010)

emotes I made (never finished, not clean) 



>


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2010)

matching sets


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2010)

more matching sets


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 8, 2010)

Ryan said:


> I can help too. I can. I really can.



We have enough staff for now.  If someone bows out I'll accept applications.  More requests is what we really need right about now.

I'll assign your Ryu avy to Retro, She will make it cool.



Tachikoma said:


>



Holy shit I like these puzzle shapes.  Freaky.



Darth Nihilus said:


> I can help out if you need an extra hand at making gifs.



We have a gif master but if Tachers gets lazy he's out of the scouts and you're in.



Susano said:


> I will dedicate my mind and body to 1000 years of photoshop training before I attempt to become an apprentice at this prestigious institution



:3  Izanagi Izanagi don't look at me I'm rotting Nii-chan.



Tachikoma said:


> gifs expressing my moods/standard gifs
> ]



You know I always loved those.  I'll add your examples to the OP, thanks for posting them.



Cronos said:


> just take them you bastard



Manifest destiny, that's my nindo.



Tachikoma said:


> Crappy early transes



 dude


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Here is sum of my stuff
> 
> specially made shapes
> 
> ...



*sigh* those old times when you were good at avatars

you should really go back to this style 





and can i steal that chidori transparency


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 8, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *sigh* those old times when you were good at avatars
> 
> you should really go back to this style
> 
> ...


yes you may have it, I really have no motivation to spend alot of time conceptualizing anymore, but I will make extra effort  stuff if the price is right


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> run C9! it's a trap!


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 8, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *sigh* those old times when you were good at avatars
> 
> you should really go back to this style



tsuntsun-o-rama  



Cloud Nine said:


> guys, guys, guys
> 
> why can't we all just hold hands and get along



I'm making a new rule, no dorama unless you make regular requests.

Also, I want the ideal turnaround time for sets to be 48 hours from time of acceptance (meaning when the person who's gonna make it sees it, not when you requested).  This obviously doesn't always happen, I'm uber behind.  But that's the goal in my fox utopia.


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

In that case

Fix me up, sweaty-chan

sig only pls


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 8, 2010)

oh god that nick  ><

No problem *OP updated


----------



## Takezo (Jul 9, 2010)

An avatar of this please, i just want borders and i don't mind who does it.
The size,well, surprise me.
-----------------------------------------------------------------


A transperent sig for this one.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 9, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> still waiting
> 
> my avi has been halfway done for apparently a week now



Updated the rules in the second post.  Go read them.  


That looks nice, I'll put it in your examples.



colours said:


> my computer is shitting out on me



My willpower is shitting out on me.  *opens PS



Koei Warrior said:


> An avatar of this please, i just want borders and i don't mind who does it.
> The size,well, surprise me.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I'm assigning this to Tachi, he's our transexual man. 



Reptar Kamina said:


> inb4 kitsune with not my avi


----------



## colours (Jul 9, 2010)

if you make me breakfast


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't know JP was a model

Edit: Ohh it's Murray from FotC.  Holy shit, yes make him the set anyway.  I'll hold his arms down while you slap it on.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2010)

Read the rules 

Welcome back Kroky!

I'll get to work on mine right now, I finally finished with work/procrastinating so I'm free for a while to plaaaaaay.  Keep the requests coming, I will be done with all of mine today.


----------



## Freija (Jul 10, 2010)

Make one with Joan Jett for me  BEFORE SHE SHAVED HER HEAD OFF, preferably when she had long hair 

or rather, just do an avy


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2010)

Freija said:


> Make one with Joan Jett for me  BEFORE SHE SHAVED HER HEAD OFF, preferably when she had long hair
> 
> or rather, just do an avy



You got it


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 10, 2010)

making a random ava for whomever wants it brb


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I am? sorry, I havent been paying attention, link me :0



 

Pay attention to the OP minion


----------



## Peak (Jul 10, 2010)

Posted in the agony feel free to take.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 10, 2010)

oh i see it now, lemme get on that


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2010)

Peak are you stealing these from the art section?  They are nice.


----------



## Takezo (Jul 10, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> oh i see it now, lemme get on that



Thank you very much.


----------



## Newton (Jul 10, 2010)

whoa

awesome stuff Peak


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 10, 2010)

Koei Warrior said:


> Thank you very much.


Any border preference? I assume you want the whole image so it's going to be a tall avatar?


----------



## Takezo (Jul 10, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Any border preference? I assume you want the whole image so it's going to be a tall avatar?



no border preference but yeah a tall avatar.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 10, 2010)

Koei Warrior said:


> no border preference but yeah a tall avatar.




here it is totally vanilla, care for effects?


----------



## Takezo (Jul 10, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> here it is totally vanilla, care for effects?



sure but im not sure what effects,suprise me.
and make it a little bit bigger?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 10, 2010)

Bigger as in fatter? I could do that. I'd have to cut out some things but its makeable. Alright, I'll do effects. Let me  do then a bit later, it's 2 in the morning ^-^


----------



## Dman (Jul 10, 2010)

also, requesting avy of star wars


preferably a bounty hunter or storm trooper 

or maul

:I


----------



## Takezo (Jul 10, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Bigger as in fatter? I could do that. I'd have to cut out some things but its makeable. Alright, I'll do effects. Let me  do then a bit later, it's 2 in the morning ^-^



Take your time and i also have a transparency i want done in the same post but im just letting you know.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 10, 2010)

Koei, did I ever tell you Koei of Japan were one of my favourite game developers? Well I did now. Okay, i'll do the trans as well and spice up your ava ^-^

ETA after I wake up and fap to my metal gear online char's perfect buttocks


----------



## colours (Jul 10, 2010)

i'm doing my shop and then i'll do these

* glares at krory and jppers *


----------



## Peak (Jul 10, 2010)

Dman said:


> also, requesting avy of star wars
> 
> 
> preferably a bounty hunter or storm trooper
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2010)

Peak, got any stock of Stormtroopers? 

Something like this


----------



## Peak (Jul 10, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Peak, got any stock of Stormtroopers?
> 
> Something like this



*Spoiler*: __ 












That's all I got that looks related to it.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2010)

Peak is now filling requests in real time.  I am sitting here with PS open wanting to take a nap.  Stop stealing the official requests, you may only dump.  Although your recent work makes me want to staff you.  We just have too many.  Retro, get active or you're fired (please don't leave me sniff).



Tachikoma said:


> Koei, did I ever tell you Koei of Japan were one of my favourite game developers?



Didn't they make Dynasty Warriors and stuff?  Those are awesome.  So repetitive but I get hooked.




Susano-o said:


> that nickname is so gay and cute i love it



I am the worst with nicknames.  colours is one of my favorite people here and I still call her colours.  Makes me feel so detached at times.  



Freija said:


> fuck off, wannabe



He's a decent noob.  But I have a tender spot because he decided to request the new name I came up with for him.



Susano-o said:


> looking for some kinky/fucked up porn right now





I don't know if it's kinky enough for you, but I liked the clown scene a lot.


----------



## Dman (Jul 10, 2010)

Peak said:


>



peak

please please please is there anyway to make that second and last 150x200's 150x150?

those last 2 are some of the best avys ive ever seen but i cant use them


----------



## Peak (Jul 10, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Peak is now filling requests in real time.  I am sitting here with PS open wanting to take a nap.  Stop stealing the official requests, you may only dump.  Although your recent work makes me want to staff you.  We just have too many.  Retro, get active or you're fired (please don't leave me sniff).


She said something about going somewhere and not coming back until Monday.



Dman said:


> peak
> 
> please please please is there anyway to make that second and last 150x200's 150x150?
> 
> those last 2 are some of the best avys ive ever seen but i cant use them


Give me a minute.


----------



## Dman (Jul 10, 2010)

wow youre still sealed

i'll cred then


----------



## Peak (Jul 10, 2010)

Dman said:


> wow youre still sealed
> 
> i'll cred then


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2010)

Peak said:


> She said something about going somewhere and not coming back until Monday.



Oh now I feel bad.  I treasure her so this is good.  You can be Gary's sub (don't take that as an insult).  Will fix op later.



Undercovermc said:


> I've got an avatar with this same stock in my archive. Now I can't use it without looking like I stole it from you.



LMAO just use it.  Peak, delete that per his request.

Ok nap time for mama.  Will post my creations upon my return. 

/so many promises


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 10, 2010)

not trying to sound like an asshole but

nagi, where the fuck is my avatar already


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2010)

Anything in particular?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 11, 2010)

i don't have any specifications other than a standard sized avi with bright colors, something that reflects me, something eye popping, etc etc.

any one of the staff can do it, and if you do, i will suck your cock dry for a whole week


----------



## Peak (Jul 11, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> i don't have any specifications other than a standard sized avi with bright colors, something that reflects me, something eye popping, etc etc.
> 
> any one of the staff can do it, and if you do, i will suck your cock dry for a whole week


Give me a few minutes.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 11, 2010)

Peak said:


> Give me a few minutes.



excellent. one from both you and nihilus would be quite excellent. never trust a woman to do a man's job


----------



## Peak (Jul 11, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> i better think i'm tripping balls when i see it


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 11, 2010)

last one is too predictable and generic. all others saved. sank yu


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Fancy (Jul 11, 2010)

ou peak you're good at this aren't you

make me something


----------



## Peak (Jul 11, 2010)

Techromance said:


> ou peak you're good at this aren't you
> 
> make me something


I guess.

Name something in particular.

Yev, let me see what I can do.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2010)

FOR THE FUTURE


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 11, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> FOR THE FUTURE



when i win dat agony, saved.


----------



## Peak (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Yev_ 






It's a start I'm just trying to get some things kicked off to see what I can do.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 11, 2010)

it's nice, saved as well.


buutttt not too crazy about it.

protip:that heat sensing vision (what you just did with this avi)thing isn't always the best thing to make a trippy avi with.


----------



## Peak (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah, but hope you enjoy the avatars.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks, i shall.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> i better think i'm tripping balls when i see it






 Thanks for waiting so long.  I still have the .psd so it's easy to make changes if you want something different.  I know it doesn't look like it, but I hand cut out a hundred pills for you.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

Also, get the fuck out guys.  I may have been slow, but I opened this shop for me and my staff members.  You MAY NOT fill requests if you aren't part of the team.  I will go apeshit now.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 11, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Thanks for waiting so long.  I still have the .psd so it's easy to make changes if you want something different.  I know it doesn't look like it, but I had cut out a hundred pills for you.



okay i'm wearing the shit out of this 

also, like the little hammer and sickle one in there ;D


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 11, 2010)

sweet

i feel like a god now


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

Reptar Kamina said:


> you know i less than three you, kitsune



Glad you like it Yev.  I made you a bonus smiley for waiting.



I wish the pill stock had been higher res, but what can one do.



Reptar Kamina said:


> sweet
> 
> i feel like a god now



I feel like I need some of those right about now.


----------



## Peak (Jul 11, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Also, get the fuck out guys.  I may have been slow, but I opened this shop for me and my staff members.  You MAY NOT fill requests if you aren't part of the team.  I will go apeshit now.


I hope this doesn't include me because I'm not to sure what's going on.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

Listen up.

Peak is replacing our intern Gary (for now), who is taking a break.  Peak, if you act like an Assburgers retard and piss me off even by accident, I'll kick you out.  Keep up the good work, but do not step on my toes.

Darth Nihilus, I know you were just trying to help out.  You're great at gifs and I will procure you for staff if needed, but for now this isn't the goddamn bunny ranch.  Go open your own shop.

Yev, if you make a request you gotta be patient.  I never want to make a lag like this one again, but ultimately I will do what the fuck I want.  If you don't like it go .  Do not make open requests to transient bums in my thread.  It's disrespectful and I won't fucking tolerate it.

I think I'm going to have a stroke.


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I think I'm going to have a stroke.



welcome to my world 

i made literally 13 sets today
none for here yet :<

those will be tomorrow, if i'm not dead


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

colours said:


> welcome to my world
> 
> i made literally 13 sets today
> none for here yet :<
> ...



No fucking rush.  Don't lift a finger if you don't feel like it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm done with that batboat ava 

/tests


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

Ooh that's pretty!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 11, 2010)

test



pfft said:


> you are off.


I am not milk


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

*Ok so last word on this: 

We will try to catch up on requests this weekend and keep up.* *

But no whining.  Check the OP, if your request is there I'll make sure it's not forgotten.*


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 11, 2010)

kitsune where the fuck is my avi already


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Krory_ 










hope you like, just rep =3


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

hope you like, just rep =3


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh my word, I love you, Colours.  It was well worth the wait. <3

(Just rep? No credit? )


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 11, 2010)

Koei I need to talk to you, I dont like making the ava so vanilla but i need to know what kind of direction you want


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _pfft_ 









hope you like, just rep =3


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

Krory said:


> Oh my word, I love you, Colours.  It was well worth the wait. <3
> 
> (Just rep? No credit? )



totally up to you kror


----------



## Takezo (Jul 11, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Koei I need to talk to you, I dont like making the ava so vanilla but i need to know what kind of direction you want



Its Koei, i got my name changed.
I really have no clue cause im a noob when it comes to effects on photoshop.


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Susano-o_ 









hope you like, just rep =3


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh mah gawd  

colours you are a rockstar, i feel like a drunken groupie grabbing for Mick Jagger's crotch (don't run away)


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _/root_ 









hope you like, just rep =3

WOOOOOOO ALL CAUGHT UP


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

I'll link some of these on people's VMs so they know it's ready.

/coddles customers



Takezo said:


> Its Koei, i got my name changed.
> I really have no clue cause im a noob when it comes to effects on photoshop.



Yeah Tachi, I was gonna say just do your thing.  Before people make requests they can look into our examples, and if they don't specify assume they are open to whatever you choose.


----------



## Takezo (Jul 11, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I'll link some of these on people's VMs so they know it's ready.
> 
> /coddles customers
> 
> ...



Yea do your own thing im not picky.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2010)

Amazing job, colours.


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

glad you like


----------



## pfft (Jul 11, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _pfft_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like it. 
suits me i think. as much as marilyn can. 

lol jp likes murray! <3


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

JP has to wear that set or we won't make him any more.  Shop rule.


----------



## Freija (Jul 11, 2010)

I believe I was forgotten


----------



## /root (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks colours you SCRAG


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> can I has a nice avy nagi?



Thank you for waiting patiently.  Made a few options, hope you like.


*Spoiler*: __ 














This next girl resembles you quite a bit.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Yo                          .
> 
> Give me a hawt set avy make it blow my mind. Ava of Billie Joe Armstrong. Senior size.
> 
> Hmm... staff member... Kitsune please?



Kinda looks like he's wearing a wig. xD  Anyway, thanks for waiting.


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2010)

I do not approve.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm having a crisis with borders.

I started out loving crazy thick dotty borders.

Now I kind of don't want them at all

But then sometimes it looks good with them, it depends.


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2010)

That's one of her best qualities. <3


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lemme see what you can do with Coldplay
> 
> They're slated to have a new album out within a few months, I figure I'll get a set in advance of that.



Eh I've made you a ton of sets in the past few months and you never wore a single one nor did you rep me for my efforts. 

If you provide the stock and promise to wear it (at least a little while) I'll make it.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

Susano said:


> In that case
> 
> Fix me up, sweaty-chan
> 
> sig only pls



Hope you like it.  


*Spoiler*: __ 






(not colours-level with textures yet, be patient with me)


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

colours said:


> PET PEEVE ALERT



Yeah I didn't care when it was the "avatar that suits you" thread.

But this is different.  They have to pay.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 11, 2010)

Made this for random lulz the other day.  It's a little inside joke I've got with Para.  

Anyway was gonna keep it a secret but might as well show off my occasional giff abilities.

(I hate the size limit)


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 12, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Thank you for waiting patiently.  Made a few options, hope you like.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




 ma clone
thank nagi love them all


----------



## Springlake (Jul 12, 2010)

Flipped and 150x150 avy of the origami swahn.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 12, 2010)

^ You got it Springlake.  Check the OP for completion status.

Origami rocks


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 12, 2010)

this stock is so puzzling, do you want this Takezo?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 12, 2010)

Tachi, I think he/she wants the 150x150 avy.  Just make a choice to crop (or fill in the sides with black maybe).  :3

Edit: All good, yay.

You can reject stock if it doesn't work.

A good way to say harass is make me a sammich.


----------



## Takezo (Jul 12, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> this stock is so puzzling, do you want this Takezo?



Yeah that is good and just do my sig and your good.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 12, 2010)

I tried filling it, it looks horrible, I tried reshaping it, fail. Everything I do is horrible. And Vagabond wants a tall avatar


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 12, 2010)

¡¿ said:


> And i'm genetically coded to love
> 
> and then kill



I shall call you the Black Widow.  Or Praying Mantis, whichever you'd prefer.



Tachikoma said:


> I tried filling it, it looks horrible, I tried reshaping it, fail. Everything I do is horrible. And Vagabond wants a tall avatar



xD  You did great, don't stress.  Have confidence in your choices Tachee.


----------



## Takezo (Jul 12, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I tried filling it, it looks horrible, I tried reshaping it, fail. Everything I do is horrible. And Vagabond wants a tall avatar



all right.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah i'll just go away now


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 12, 2010)

I was just kidding Tachi, don't leave us.  

You want me to do the trans?


----------



## Takezo (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeez, im about to just request a new set.
can I?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 12, 2010)

banned? well here is your things bai


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 12, 2010)

Freija said:


> I believe I was forgotten



Oh oops, lol.

*added to OP

Poor bambino.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks nice and clean Tachi, thank you.  And wtf Takezo just got banned.  Oh the irony.


----------



## Newton (Jul 12, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sweet


----------



## Cronos (Jul 12, 2010)

more ll cool j avas please


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 12, 2010)

Cronos said:


> more ll cool j avas please



My pleasure


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 13, 2010)

Techromance said:


> make me something






 Hope you like it.


----------



## Dman (Jul 13, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Hope you like it.



hehehehahaha


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 13, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> oh        kits



Welcome back my lovely. You have a couple of requests (see OP).  No big rush.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2010)

Kitsune, what kind of set do you think suits me?

btw, using colour's avy as my profile pic. I wouldn't diss her like that lol.


----------



## abstract (Jul 13, 2010)

walken please


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 13, 2010)

Freija said:


> Make one with Joan Jett for me  BEFORE SHE SHAVED HER HEAD OFF, preferably when she had long hair
> 
> or rather, just do an avy


----------



## Freija (Jul 13, 2010)

Kitsune said:


>



Don't make 3 awesome ones, now I have to chose.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad you like them Freija.  



Raiden said:


> Kitsune, what kind of set do you think suits me?
> 
> btw, using colour's avy as my profile pic. I wouldn't diss her like that lol.



I'll make you something stark and kinda raw like I did for Freija.


Badass



abstract said:


> walken please



You got it!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2010)

Make me a sexy sig from this. I promise to use it this time!


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 14, 2010)

abstract said:


> walken please









A badass, this man.


----------



## abstract (Jul 14, 2010)

I love them.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm glad!  Thanks.  :3


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 14, 2010)

So in that  I did a long time ago, I made a couple avys that "suited" Pboy's personality but they sucked.

I finally came across this stock and wish I had it back then.  Anyway no obligation to take it but it looks just like you!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2010)

Nagiiiiiiii

How goes my new sig?


----------



## Freija (Jul 14, 2010)

I was planning on never using a sig again, but you should make me a sig with Joan Jett


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 14, 2010)

No problemo


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 14, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I think I found Yev



Haha that is fitting.  Here Yev, but don't change your current one for a while or I'll be sad.



*Spoiler*: __ 











An eyesore, I know.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jul 14, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Haha that is fitting.  Here Yev, but don't change your current one for a while or I'll be sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 taking the first one


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 14, 2010)

This was sexy while it lasted Sus.  You in a pink gfx set = mmmm tastey.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 14, 2010)

No actually, it's because I don't want to be rushed in here.  I do this set making for fun, and if you don't like to wait you can dry your tears on my apathy rag.


----------



## Fancy (Jul 14, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Hope you like it.



lmao i feel so cool wearing this

<3


----------



## colours (Jul 16, 2010)

it says i'm doing your shit pedurr

look on the first page


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2010)

Pending:
Cloud Nine (Retro)
Ryan (Retro)
Springlake (Kitsune)
Cronos (Kitsune)
Raiden (Kitsune)
*Sunuvmann (Colours)*
Freija (Kitsune)


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 16, 2010)

Springlake said:


> Flipped and 150x150 avy of the origami swahn.
> 
> Thank you very much.



Thanks for waiting patiently, Spring.  Take note guys, this is what a real man does.
Let me know if you need any adjustments.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone who comes in here with demanding bullshit from this point on will be banned from the shop


----------



## Gary (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Lol kit.  _


----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2010)

Gary: Sauce on this one.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 16, 2010)

Keep up the good work Gary.  ^^


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jul 16, 2010)

awesome blossom garie
stealing that yuna avatar <3


----------



## Gary (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Artist "Lack" easy enough to find more of his works on pixiv and danbooru. Actually  nearly all of the works he has.


----------



## Gary (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Krory (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks. The character looked familiar but I couldn't pinpoint it, but now I see.


----------



## Springlake (Jul 16, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Thanks for waiting patiently, Spring.  Take note guys, this is what a real man does.
> Let me know if you need any adjustments.



Le awesome


----------



## Gary (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey can I get a set from Retro?


----------



## colours (Jul 16, 2010)

hey pedurr i'm taking your request to my shop, fyi


----------



## Dman (Jul 16, 2010)

dmandingrequesting avy of the one on the right

not too many effects though please :I


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 16, 2010)

^Sure thing. I'll take it since I do the more basic ones.


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2010)

Finally finish my cruddy transparencies. Colourz, plz? 

Avatar Size: 150x150
Signature Size: Whatev
Border: YUS PLZ
Avatar Stock:


Signature Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 







(If you can use both, awesome - if not, just the first one, plz)




Avatar Text: Noriko Ashida | SURGE (and) Electric Blue (If too much text gets in the way, nick out the "Noriko Ashida")

I'm a clusterfuck pain in the ass, I know. Sorry.  As per usual, I'm in no rush.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Krory, I'm having this thread moved the the art dept and flying solo for a while.  I'll send colours this request but she'll have to take it in her own shop.  The blender deserves to eat dogfood not fillet Mignon.  I'm over it.

You guys who have been respectful are awesome and I hope you continue to use my services in the future.


----------



## Distracted (Jul 17, 2010)

*moving*


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

^Thanks!  And thank you to Juli who will help me clear out the spam.

Please check the OP for the status of your requests, and I'll keep that updated.  Will catch up Sun night.  :3


----------



## Deweze (Jul 17, 2010)

Nicki Minaj set, black and white please


----------



## Juli (Jul 17, 2010)

*extreme post-merging and deleting complete*

Welcome to the request section and good luck with the shop.  :3


----------



## Hapuriainen (Jul 18, 2010)

Um, can I make a request?

This for sig (without the text):


And this for avatar (the leftmost girl only):



I don't have any specific wishes other than please no pink colour scheme. Will rep and credit naturally.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 18, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Nicki Minaj set, black and white please



You got it!



Juli said:


> *extreme post-merging and deleting complete*
> 
> Welcome to the request section and good luck with the shop.  :3



Once again, thank you sooo much.  I feel like someone just came and cleaned my room.  The feng shui is already a million times better in here.



Hapuriainen said:


> Um, can I make a request?



Absolutely!  Thank you for coming and I'm just about to get working on requests right now.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 18, 2010)

150 x 220 please


----------



## Morphine (Jul 18, 2010)

Request: set
Stock: 
Borders: none
Effects: up to you
ava of both 150 x 150.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 18, 2010)

One more

Avatar - Black Lagoon - Rokuro - 150 x 150
You decide on the stock and style please


----------



## Eternity (Jul 18, 2010)

Set - pokemon -wally

Youo deside the stck and style


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 18, 2010)

^ Thanks for the requests, and welcome to the shop.  You've been added to the waiting list in the OP. 

Oh, and turn off your sigs!  xD



Cronos said:


> more ll cool j avas please



Please rep and cred

*Spoiler*: __ 



























[divshare]myId=12034259-178[/divshare]

I'm a fan


----------



## Cronos (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot for these avatars kitsune, it means a lot

BEST SHOP IN THE SECTION GUYS


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 18, 2010)

You're too kind Cronos  ><  



Raiden said:


> Kitsune, what kind of set do you think suits me?



Hope one (or more) of these work out.  Rep and cred.


*Spoiler*: __ 

















Thanks for waiting.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 18, 2010)

Freija said:


> I was planning on never using a sig again, but you should make me a sig with Joan Jett




*Spoiler*: __ 





Made you an extra avy too 'cause I found this fitting stock.



(Doesn't really match though so I wouldn't wear them at the same time)







Dman said:


> dmandingrequesting avy of the one on the right
> 
> not too many effects though please :I




*Spoiler*: __ 






(Let me know if you wanted it less saturated or something)

v  Also made the one on the left just in case you ever want it, since it was there.







Come again guys, and don't forget to rep and cred. ^^


----------



## Freija (Jul 18, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be picky, but do you think you could get me like, a black and white one


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 19, 2010)

^Eat shit Gecka



Kazehana said:


> requesting retroelectro or colours



I'm the only one working at this shop now.  Please make your request at  or get in touch with  directly.  



Freija said:


> Not to be picky, but do you think you could get me like, a black and white one



PLEASE be picky.  It's good to be as specific as possible about what you want (as stated in the OP).  


*Spoiler*: __ 






or


----------



## Freija (Jul 19, 2010)

that's better


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 19, 2010)

Hope you like these.  Please rep and credit.  Thanks.  



Deweze said:


> Nicki Minaj set, black and white please







Hapuriainen said:


> Um, can I make a request?
> 
> This for sig (without the text):
> 
> ...



Cute stock!  Left it simple:






Tachikoma said:


> 150 x 220 please


----------



## Hapuriainen (Jul 19, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Cute stock!  Left it simple:



Thank you! Using it now pek


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 19, 2010)

*no sig*

Request:

150x220



Thanks


----------



## Bleach (Jul 19, 2010)

Why hello Kitsune.

I have another wonderful stock for yuuu :33

Set please
stock: 
Size: Senior for avy and regular for sig I suppose. Not too big tho hehe. Maybe a bit smaller than my current sig?
Text: Wd0


This gonna be so awesome


----------



## Havoc (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, can you make an ava of each face?

Black borders/ no borders

Take your time.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2010)

It shouldn't take 3 days to make an avatar.

I think I'll just take my request elsewhere


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 21, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Hey, can you make an ava of each face?
> 
> Black borders/ no borders
> 
> Take your time.



No prob  



Gecka said:


> It shouldn't take 3 days to make an avatar.
> 
> I think I'll just take my request elsewhere



I got busy with the blender mafia game.  I'll normally be faster, but if you're an impatient twat don't come to my shop.  I'll remove your request, don't come back.

Anyway, I will catch up tonight/tomorrow. soon.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 21, 2010)

Gecka's meaaaan.  Can I request?:33


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 21, 2010)

Of course, I love getting requests.  Hopefully once this game is over (which it will be soon) I'll be able to do these requests daily and keep up.  ^^

Edit: Game ended today!  Can finally setmake...but now I rest.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay. :33

I think I'll have just an ava. The Billie Joe one you made me rocked. :33



Senior size :3~ Do your thing.


----------



## Cronos (Jul 22, 2010)

I would like the evilest ichimaru gin avatars you can make


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 24, 2010)

Let me know if you need changes.  Please rep and cred.  ^^


*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 








omg look at the bulge in Sasuke's pants. xD





*Spoiler*: _Tachikoma_ 






Somewhat low image res on the first and third since they're taken from screens, but I like the expressions.

Edit: actually now that I look at it that low res is pretty bad :<





*Spoiler*: _Merose Tengoku_ 








Hope you like this stock, I thought it was really cute/nice.





*Spoiler*: _2Shea_ 





Let me know if you want anything different.


----------



## colours (Jul 24, 2010)

go girl go girl go girl go !


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know how you keep up with so many requests colours.  I might be too lazy for this, we shall see.  

Ok, will do the rest of the orders _ma?ana!_


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 




You have good taste in stock, Bleach!

I left it simple.  Let me know if you want changes.  BTW what is Wd0?  





or










*Spoiler*: _Havoc_ 




Did not prettify it.  If you want changes let me know. ^^


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 




Wow that stock is beautiful.  Thanks for bringing it here.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 24, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> *Spoiler*: _Merose Tengoku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its awesome, but can you also make a 125x125 avy?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 24, 2010)

Taadaaa!


----------



## Bleach (Jul 24, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much . Bootiful.

But the story behind Wd0 is a long one but in short:

I use it for everything. Every random website I sign up for, use it for most games, and all that lol. Originated from my very early noob days of runescape like 7-8 years ago haha. =P.


----------



## Newton (Jul 25, 2010)

can we still dump our randoms here :3-chan ?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cronos_ 





Here you go!

















Bleach said:


> But the story behind Wd0 is a long one but in short:
> 
> I use it for everything. Every random website I sign up for, use it for most games, and all that lol. Originated from my very early noob days of runescape like 7-8 years ago haha. =P.



I see I see.  ^^



Newton said:


> can we still dump our randoms here :3-chan ?



I don't mind at all Newtie, however it's better to use the  since more people will see what you are giving away.     



Ok, for the time being...


****NO MORE REQUESTS****


 Going on vacation, will reopen when I'm back.​


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you  :3


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 4, 2010)

****Shop Open for Business****


 Please remember to skim the OP for the general rules.

I'm making basic sets right now with minor alterations.  

Turn around time should be fast for the time being, I'm available to work on these daily.

​


----------



## Morphine (Aug 6, 2010)

Can you make me an absolutely random ava, Kistune?


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 8, 2010)

Morphine said:


> Can you make me an absolutely random ava, Kistune?



Random, custom jobs are my favorite.  

I recall you liking sexy avatars so I made you a few choices.  Hope one/some of these work for you.  Let me know if you want any adjustments done.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2010)

oh awesome! taking second three <3

I made a minor adjustment to this one 

converting it into grey scale


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm glad you did.  The bottom line is I want you to like wearing it!  Good eye actually, I kind of fussed about the color on that one and almost made it B&W to begin with.


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 9, 2010)

I would also like to take advantage of the random ava option, please :3 (preferably focused on cute girls)


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2010)

I really like my monkey, I'm going to put it on later! Thank you


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad you liked it.  See, everything goes smoother if you let me do the thinking.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey, I wear the pants in this friendship. 

(alright im off topic i'll stop now ^-^ )


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2010)

OH OH I come back. 

Can you make me some Sebastian or Ciel avas? /they are from Kuroshitsuji and in my sig currently 

I'll be forever grateful :3 Will rep twice. First rep now for the trouble <3


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 11, 2010)

Mia said:


> I would also like to take advantage of the random ava option, please :3 (preferably focused on cute girls)



Hope you see something you like.


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 11, 2010)

they're all so pretty 



Kitsune said:


> Hope you see something you like.



I'll take these two~

thank you so much!


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks!  I liked those pink hair bows. 
Working on yours now Morphine.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 11, 2010)

random ava request; xabi alonso.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 12, 2010)

Morphine said:


> OH OH I come back.
> 
> Can you make me some Sebastian or Ciel avas? /they are from Kuroshitsuji and in my sig currently
> 
> I'll be forever grateful :3 Will rep twice. First rep now for the trouble <3



I got a little delayed because when I went to look for Ceil stock I got confused if the character was male or female lol.





Also, . xD




Damaris said:


> random ava request; xabi alonso.



On it!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 12, 2010)

Could you do Yuuki from Vampire Knight avys?


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 12, 2010)

No problem.  I'll add you to the OP pending list.  ^^


----------



## Morphine (Aug 12, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I got a little delayed because when I went to look for Ceil stock I got confused if the character was male or female lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taken, thank you a lot you are amazing <3

ps. Ciel was female in episode 3 

wig and dress and all that
kawaii, ne?


----------



## Deweze (Aug 13, 2010)

Black and white,avatar size 

<that kind of border

Thank you very much


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 14, 2010)

Damaris said:


> random ava request; xabi alonso.



Hot Spanish soccer player...I could get used to this.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 14, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Could you do Yuuki from Vampire Knight avys?


Hope you like.  =D






Also found  gif.

.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 14, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Hot Spanish soccer player...I could get used to this.



i know, right? he's gorgeous. it's unreal. 

these would be the three i'd take; i'll save them at the regular size, but yeah your offer to re-size them so i can use them right now would be incredibly awesome. thanks for this, they turned out fantastic. 


EDIT: i'm 24'd. will rep you as soon as i am able.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 14, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Hope you like.  =D
> 
> .



I'll take these three. Thanks!


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 14, 2010)

Seiko said:


> Hi Kitsune
> 
> Random avy request. Topic: Nedroid. :3



<3 Nedriod.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2010)

railgun and accelerator x last order  random avys 


please


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 14, 2010)

Deweze said:


> Black and white,avatar size
> 
> <that kind of border
> 
> Thank you very much



Here you go:




Damaris said:


> i know, right? he's gorgeous. it's unreal.
> 
> these would be the three i'd take; i'll save them at the regular size, but yeah your offer to re-size them so i can use them right now would be incredibly awesome. thanks for this, they turned out fantastic.
> 
> ...



Here are the big sizes ^^


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2010)

hey my most favourite ava maker 

sasuke avas, hun?


----------



## Rubi (Aug 14, 2010)

Set please


*Spoiler*: __ 




size: junior
Border: anything that's not dotted
Effects: please make it look somewhat sad. You know, gothic and all that. Please don't use glitter and stuff like that XD
Text: "Love is just a word....
It means absolutely nothing" or "You used to captivate me by your resonating light, now I'm bound my the life you left behind" for the sig. Please use some cursove/elegant/nice font. Dont make the text too big. for the avatar "Viscaria" in small text

Thank you~


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, added the most recent requests to the OP.  Sorry got a little sidetracked, will do them soon and PM you when it's done.  :3


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 20, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> railgun and accelerator x last order  random avys



They're a cute paring.  :3


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 20, 2010)

Morphine said:


> hey my most favourite ava maker
> 
> sasuke avas, hun?



Never a shortage of decent Sasuke stocks.  <3


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 20, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Cool image, I love her dress!


----------



## Rubi (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you very much, Kitsune. It looks simple yet elegant, I love it :3

Yeah, I love her dress, too. I want one .

Will wear in a few. . .


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 20, 2010)

That quote you chose was nice too.  Made me ;--;


----------



## Rubi (Aug 20, 2010)

The first one was by me, second one from My Immortal by Evanescence. The song is pretty sad.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> They're a cute paring.  :3



yes the r


----------



## Morphine (Aug 20, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Never a shortage of decent Sasuke stocks.  <3




yes thank you <3


----------



## Cronos (Aug 27, 2010)

is this shop open?

kitsune i'm going to need some Lupe Fiasco avatar's please


----------



## Eternity (Aug 27, 2010)

Could you make some 150x150 avys of cool dragon x dragonriders? 

(for when I become senior soon)


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 27, 2010)

Cronos said:


> is this shop open?
> 
> kitsune i'm going to need some Lupe Fiasco avatar's please





Eternity said:


> Could you make some 150x150 avys of cool dragon x dragonriders?
> 
> (for when I become senior soon)




I'm temporarily shut down, but I'll go ahead do these when I can.  Don't worry about checking the thread, I'll PM you when they're ready.


----------



## Sine (Aug 27, 2010)

Avatar request; 
Topic: Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2010)

Kitsune another batch of random avys this time tomato trio ( Belgium, Romano and Spain) their from hetalia and if you can have some with only Belgium x Romano


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 28, 2010)

^ Sure, no problem.

****No more requests****​ Will be out of town again starting Mon, but I'll try to catch up on current requests before I leave. No Photoshop on my laptop ;--;


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 30, 2010)

Cronos said:


> is this shop open?
> 
> kitsune i'm going to need some Lupe Fiasco avatar's please



Lupe Fiasco is awesome, I like him a lot.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 30, 2010)

Eternity said:


> Could you make some 150x150 avys of cool dragon x dragonriders?
> 
> (for when I become senior soon)



Hope you like.  :3


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 30, 2010)

shiner said:


> Avatar request;
> Topic: Audrey Hepburn



One of my favorite movies is Roman Holiday.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 30, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> Kitsune another batch of random avys this time tomato trio ( Belgium, Romano and Spain) their from hetalia and if you can have some with only Belgium x Romano



I had a hard time finding stock of these particular combos, but I did what I could.  Also, this show looks cute, I've been meaning to watch it.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 30, 2010)

****No more requests****
(I'll re-open when I can)​


----------



## Cronos (Aug 30, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Lupe Fiasco is awesome, I like him a lot.



briliant work kitsune, thanks a lot


----------



## Eternity (Aug 30, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Hope you like.  :3



Awesome, tysm!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I had a hard time finding stock of these particular combos, but I did what I could.  Also, this show looks cute, I've been meaning to watch it.


thank you 

its v ery adorable  you might really enjoy it XD


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2010)

hey kits, can you add a border to this sig and add some effects as well? and also, it's kind of pixellated when i use it as a sig on nf but at its link source it's not. can you even it out for me? if it's not too much to ask.


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww that cute. I'm out of town with no PS so can't do requests for a couple weeks. ;-;
Thanks for stopping by though, hope you return when I re-open. :3


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2010)

all right. i'll probably have something else for you by then. have a happy trip


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Foxy, I has work for you!

Can you cut out the Scorpion and make it into a trans avy for me?



<3


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 19, 2010)

Law said:


> Hey Foxy, I has work for you!
> 
> Can you cut out the Scorpion and make it into a trans avy for me?
> 
> <3


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Foxy, you rock. <3


----------

